# ADA side reach



## chris kennedy (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry, at work again.

Is the unobstructed side reach 54" to middle of a T-Stat?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2014)

2010 ADASAD 308.3 Side Reach.

308.3.1 Unobstructed. Where a clear floor or ground space allows a parallel approach to an element and the side reach is unobstructed, the high side reach shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum and the low side reach shall be 15 inches (380 mm) minimum above the finish floor or ground.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 23, 2014)

Just found figure 6 and it shows 54???


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 23, 2014)

Never mind, I got it.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Just found figure 6 and it shows 54???


54 old 48 new

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2014)

ICC/ANSI A117.1

308.3 Side Reach.

308.3.1 Unobstructed. Where a clear floor space complying with Section 305 allows a parallel approach to an element and the edge of the clear floor space is 10 inches (255 mm) maximum from the element, the high side reach shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum and the low side reach shall be 15 inches (380 mm) minimum above the floor.

EXCEPTION: Existing elements that are not altered shall be permitted at 54 inches (1370 mm) maximum above the floor.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icc/ansi/2009/a117p1/icc_ansi_2009_a117p1_3_sec008_par003.htm?bu=IC-P-2009-000025


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 25, 2014)

New office space added at city hall, informed contractor to place the NEW wall switch @ 48" not 54" like the rest of the building.

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Apr 25, 2014)




----------

